# bubble tip anemone is an assassin?



## catsbully (Oct 30, 2016)

okay i need some guidance here...since purchasing 2 fire clowns, 1 clown goby, 1 royal gramma and a bubble tip anemone I have lost all but one fire clown and the anemone! in the span of 2 weeks! could this be the anemone that is so voracious? casue if it is holy shit it needs to go!!! any thoughts?


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

How long has the tank been running?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Most likely not the fault of the BTA.


----------



## catsbully (Oct 30, 2016)

tank has been running for 3 and a half months and all tests are good! my one lone fire clownfish is loving his anemone and has become aggressive with me (he bites me as soon as i get my hand in the water!!)...i really dont think he is the cause as this clown is only about an inch long! All but one of the missing fish were bigger than it. I feed frozen to all my corals/anemone every third day and the fish gets alternated between frozen and pellets everyday.


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

Mine have never harmed any fish but they have decided to go for a stroll before. They left a swath of dead coral behind them before settling down back in their original spots.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

To have a BTA eat your fish would mean they would either have to be really slow or really sick.

Unless they're larger carpet nems...then that's a different story


----------

